# Aussiedoodle???



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmmm. I guess I don't get these mixing of breeds...in the attached link the photo looks nothing like an aussie. Maybe I am an "aussie snob." 

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/aussiedoodle.htm


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats a dangerous mix


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

They are cute, but WHY the mix? Im assuming its that mentality that anything with poo or doodle must be good (and make BYBs money). GRRR


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

http://www.doubleraussiedoodles.com/beforeandafterphotos.html I saw this site awhile back. They advertise that these are "best of both breeds"... haha right


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

I guess I think of all the dogs who need to be adopted. Granted, my first dog was from a breeder and my second, from a rescue. I wanted a specific breed but I went to a rescue. Can't imagine doing anything but adopting a pup in the future.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

They're just tossing any dog with a Poodle. I've already seen paper ads for Saint Doodles and Boxerdoodles.


----------



## DogPaw (Jan 11, 2009)

The problem with all this is that the dogs are the ones that end up paying the price for all these so called "breeders" that think they are providing a new and wonderful breed. Any reputable breeder would never ever think of putting all these dogs together. I saw one that has English bulldogs and Beagles. Beagles and Poodles seem to be the popular ingredients. Very sad.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Eww.

Some of the merle puppies are cute... I like the texture... but seriously... who thought of this mix?!


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I enjoy that on the doodle breeder's website they're rehoming a lovely standard Poodle girl (who they obviously bred before she was 2 years) because they are 'overcrowded'. I hope someone takes her as a lovely pet rather than a puppy producer.


----------



## doodledude (Jul 2, 2009)

I may be the only one, but that is one cute mix (coming from a goldendoodle owner )


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

They make Dobedoodles too. I mean, wtf is up with that?!

Imo, most of those 'doodles' all look the same anyway, so I'm not sure why some people are making such bizarre mixes. Aren't Labradoodles enough?


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Pai said:


> They make Dobedoodles too. I mean, wtf is up with that?!
> 
> Imo, most of those 'doodles' all look the same anyway, so I'm not sure why some people are making such bizarre mixes. Aren't Labradoodles enough?



DOBEdoodles?!


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> They're just tossing any dog with a Poodle. I've already seen paper ads for Saint Doodles and Boxerdoodles.


I know a few aussiedoodles. Nice dogs. Typical doodle personality. The merles are something to see.

It's Saint Berdoodle BTW. Met one of those once also.


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

Does anyone know why they are breeding with poodles? What is the appeal, not that I don't like them but just curious why that particular breed? Does it have to do with their coat or intelligence?


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

Ty_Tyler said:


> Does anyone know why they are breeding with poodles? What is the appeal, not that I don't like them but just curious why that particular breed? Does it have to do with their coat or intelligence?


Shedding and allergies, as well as being a little different form the from labradoodles and goldendoodles. They are also breeding mini aussiedoodles.


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

KaseyT said:


> Shedding and allergies, as well as being a little different form the from labradoodles and goldendoodles. They are also breeding mini aussiedoodles.


Ah, thank you. Yes, I saw the minis. I remember the first time I saw a toy aussie and was a bit surprised. I've seen the minis as well but the toy didn't seem to resemble an aussie as much. Maybe it was just that one.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

HersheyBear said:


> DOBEdoodles?!


Yerp. I think some breeders just like finding as many 'cute' ways to use the word 'doodle' as they can, even if the breed mix is completely ridiculous.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Pai said:


> Yerp. I think some breeders just like finding as many 'cute' ways to use the word 'doodle' as they can, even if the breed mix is completely ridiculous.


Agreed..I don't say this very often on public forums for fear of upsetting an owner somewhere out there, but those dogs are absolutely hideous. A total disgrace to both breeds. They are so different in appearance and temperament that it would be a sin to breed them together. There is absolutely no logical reason for that mix IMO.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I want to see a "Pitoodle" once. but I hope it's an accident


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Keechak said:


> I want to see a "Pitoodle" once. but I hope it's an accident


I've seen one- or we figure he is one. He's a rescue but he basically looks like a pit bull with curly hair. He's not... the most handsome thing LOL!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

We have a bernerdoodle in our puppy class.
I've seen a couple of aussiedoodles.
I wonder though, is all this doodle mania only about creating a hypoallergenic dog? If so, what the heck is wrong with just getting a poodle? I think the poodles are being dissed here....


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

They look like Bergamascos to me.,,


----------



## the_mighty_khan (Nov 10, 2009)

I don't get the whole doodle phenomenon. If you want a dog with a poodle coat, why not just _get a poodle_? I guess that would be too logical for some people.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Because they don't want the Poodle temperament


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

KaseyT said:


> I know a few aussiedoodles. Nice dogs. Typical doodle personality. The merles are something to see.
> 
> It's Saint Berdoodle BTW. Met one of those once also.


I'm not denying they're cute dogs, but all dogs are good looking. I just can't honestly grasp the point. Just get a Poodle. If you're allergic to dogs, you figure out the combo of meds to work around it, or you find dogs that are naturally "hypoallergenic" or you don't have a dog.


----------



## the_mighty_khan (Nov 10, 2009)

What's wrong with the poodle temperament? And how would mixing it with an Aussie improve the temperament? If the dog is half poodle, it can still have poodle traits beyond just the coat type. It could also possibly have a coat more similar to the Aussie with the temperament more similar to a poodle. What would be accomplished then by the breeding?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Xeph said:


> Because they don't want the Poodle temperament


I thought Poodles had wonderful temperaments, though? All the ones I've met have been really great dogs; very smart and sweet.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yes but, "Labs and Goldens are easier to train". And herders are NOTORIOUS for being really easy trainers.

Poodles I've noticed, while being very people oriented, display more independence than the other two (the curly clowns xD). People basically want a Lab/Golden in a curly coat :-/

I'm not saying I agree with the cockamamie theory (I don't) but that's what many others believe.


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

Xeph said:


> Yes but, "Labs and Goldens are easier to train". And herders are NOTORIOUS for being really easy trainers.
> 
> Poodles I've noticed, while being very people oriented, display more independence than the other two (the curly clowns xD). People basically want a Lab/Golden in a curly coat :-/
> 
> I'm not saying I agree with the cockamamie theory (I don't) but that's what many others believe.


Not sure thats the norm for a Poodle. They are the the smartest dogs next to the Boarder Collie. Poodles are very close to their owners, they have similar characteristics as the Golden or Lab they just do not shed I think this is what prompted the mix, why I don't know. The thing is unless it's a show dog, Poodles are great pets, although HIGH Maintenance! Wow the grooming is a job, but they have great options with hair~~ I love the curly all over look! 

Anyway I thought those pups were really cure and I think the hair had the aussie look - - not sure on the mix mindset. 

What amazes me is that these designer mixes are going for more money then the pure bred dogs~~!! And they do end up in shelters/HS or worse......


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

the_mighty_khan said:


> I don't get the whole doodle phenomenon. If you want a dog with a poodle coat, why not just _get a poodle_? I guess that would be too logical for some people.


Why choose any dog over another? I like goldens better then labs, dobes better than rotties, bostons better than pugs, danes better than mastiffs, and I like doodles better then poodles. We all have our preferences, why shouldn't doodle owners.

For whatever reason standard poodles are not very popular, at least among the dog park crowd. Maybe it's nothing more then their association with those absurd and completely off-putting show clips. Most of us have not met enough of them to make a practical judgement of them. 

On the other hand we all know a bunch of happy doodles running, playing and having themselves a good ol time while *never* getting to fights, *never* biting anyone, and generally being great pets and companion dogs which is what most of us are looking for.


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

KaseyT said:


> Why choose any dog over another? I like goldens better then labs, dobes better than rotties, bostons better than pugs, danes better than mastiffs, and I like doodles better then poodles. We all have our preferences, why shouldn't doodle owners.
> 
> For whatever reason standard poodles are not very popular, at least among the dog park crowd. Maybe it's nothing more then their association with those absurd and completely off-putting show clips. Most of us have not met enough of them to make a practical judgement of them.
> 
> On the other hand we all know a bunch of happy doodles running, playing and having themselves a good ol time while *never* getting to fights, *never* biting anyone, and generally being great pets and companion dogs which is what most of us are looking for.


Very fair and reasonable post. I own a Standard as a pet and NEVER thought in a million years that I would love this breed so much. Poodles are so often as you said seen in groom cuts or show dogs. They are this way because they are very easy to train, very loyal dogs that want to please their owners. They are very popular service dogs as well known for their amazing retreiving, hunting dogs and agility - which is why you see the cuts on some dogs, this goes back many years....... My BF wanted a more "manly" dog and we did our homework and based on the alergies and hair with the Poms the SPoodle was the best fit. They are so human like it's erie....they are however a little high maintenance with their hair as it grows like humans and does not stop!!!

Now I am a member of another forum strictly for Poodles and I have to say there are a lot of show people on it - TO EACH IS THEIR OWN<Iam strictly a dog lover and he is our pet. I dont' agree always with how they talk about their dogs sometimes BUT I am not that familiar with having dogs for show and treating them like livestock BUT again I have am being open and trying to learn, understand or simply disagree, I state it or I don't. I think it's best pick your battles and don't worry so much about the simple stuff you have no control over.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I have met personally several doodles (mostly goldendoodles) that had dog aggression, fear and resource guarding issues...so "temperament" is not always ideal, regardless of the mix. The problem I think is that when "breeders" and I'm using that term lightly, of poodle mixes that are not doing it for service dogs and are still using F1(first generation) they are not breeding for temperament, just catering to a public whim and this has it's risks. Most of the doodles in our area come from "amish farm breeders" aka farm puppy mills.

I personally find Poodles (esp. standards) to be easy to train, goofy AND independent dogs..I would have one in a second if it weren't for cost of professional grooming.


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

Cracker said:


> I have met personally several doodles (mostly goldendoodles) that had dog aggression, fear and resource guarding issues...so "temperament" is not always ideal, regardless of the mix. The problem I think is that when "breeders" and I'm using that term lightly, of poodle mixes that are not doing it for service dogs and are still using F1(first generation) they are not breeding for temperament, just catering to a public whim and this has it's risks. Most of the doodles in our area come from "amish farm breeders" aka farm puppy mills.
> 
> I personally find Poodles (esp. standards) to be easy to train, goofy AND independent dogs..I would have one in a second if it weren't for cost of professional grooming.


You'd be surprised once you get a good set of clippers and play around with it, you dont need to spend $1000.00 a year on, I am doing it now with the help of my BF.. 

I am with you mixing the breed is not something I am a fan of. But so many wanted to know Why Poodles? And goofy is exactly they way they are more so when they are young. 
I also agree that they are coming from puppy mills or BYB's. Any reputable breeder is NOT going to allow their poodle go out of their lines and alter the genes, charactorisitcs etc. Not that I would not take one in but I certainly would not support the practice.


----------



## Ty_Tyler (Sep 17, 2009)

aokisweet said:


> Now I am a member of another forum strictly for Poodles and I have to say there are a lot of show people on it - TO EACH IS THEIR OWN<Iam strictly a dog lover and he is our pet. I dont' agree always with how they talk about their dogs sometimes BUT I am not that familiar with having dogs for show and treating them like livestock BUT again I have am being open and trying to learn, understand or simply disagree, I state it or I don't. I think it's best pick your battles and don't worry so much about the simple stuff you have no control over.


I used to be a member of Yahoo forum that had many members with show dogs. I understand what you mean. There seemed to be a lot of power struggles and tension between members. I didn't understand it as well, just being your average dog owner.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

aokisweet said:


> Poodles are very close to their owners, they have similar characteristics as the Golden or Lab


I don't like either the Aussie or the Poodle temperament wise, so this would not be a mix for me, but I did want to point out that there would be no way that I would ever compare the Poodle temperament and say it was similar to the Golden or the Lab.

Maybe I am more sensitive to the nuances cuz I'm such a fussbudget about breeds with a softer and "not so bright" temperament. I don't know. I'm definately one that has no business owning a dog that requires a strong authority figure, as I tend to be mush.

I did google and get these temperament descriptions just in case the Poodles that I know are the exception . . . but it sounds like they are not.

_Otherwise notable is this breed's keen sense for instinctual behavior. *In particular, marking and hunting drives are more readily observable than in most other breeds. *Even Toys will point birds. *Classified as highly energetic,* poodles can also *get bored fairly easily *and have been known to get creative about finding mischief.​_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poodle

_. . . They are sensitive to the tone of one's voice and *will not listen if they sense that they are stronger minded than their owner*, however they will also not respond well to harsh discipline. Owners need to be calm, yet possess an air of natural authority. . .​_
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/standardpoodle.htm

I know why Poodle lovers would be slighted by someone who wanted to dilute what they might love in their breed by mixing it with another. My friend who owns three Standard Poodles delights in their brightness, but at the same time that brightness is usually something that I avoid in a dog. I wouldn't want to misinform people and pretend the Poodle temperament is not just what it is. For those dog owners that are suited for this breed, they are bright, delightful clowns, but not everbody likes that.


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

spanielorbust said:


> I don't like either the Aussie or the Poodle temperament wise, so this would not be a mix for me, but I did want to point out that there would be no way that I would ever compare the Poodle temperament and say it was similar to the Golden or the Lab.
> 
> Maybe I am more sensitive to the nuances cuz I'm such a fussbudget about breeds with a softer and "not so bright" temperament. I don't know. I'm definately one that has no business owning a dog that requires a strong authority figure, as I tend to be mush.
> 
> ...


I disgree with a lot of what your saying BUT I do not advocate mixing poodle at all. I am not misinforming, because I have my own experience and was not selling anything but what I know. Your highlights are less then impressive as well because many dogs fall into the same temperament.


----------

